# Hogna carolinensis (Giant Carolina Wolf Spider)



## travmitz (Oct 4, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone knows the life span of a Giant Carolina Wolf Spider? Last weekend I took some pictures of one and I really am considering getting one.






Thanks in advance


----------



## beetleman (Oct 4, 2007)

excellent spider! i have a young female for a year now,i believe they can live 3yrs or slightly more. definitly worth getting:clap:


----------



## Widowman10 (Oct 4, 2007)

beetleman said:


> definitly worth getting:clap:


definitely.


----------



## travmitz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for the swift and positive response heh I'll be picking one up this Saturday.


----------



## Widowman10 (Oct 5, 2007)

travmitz said:


> Thanks for the swift and positive response heh I'll be picking one up this Saturday.


you won't be disappointed 
they give better hunting displays than my Ts do IMO ;P


----------



## beetleman (Oct 5, 2007)

oh yeah,very aggressive hunters they are! mine is a demon


----------



## beetleman (Oct 5, 2007)

Widowman10 said:


> definitely.


:wall: thanks! spelling..........ahhhh


----------



## Widowman10 (Oct 5, 2007)

beetleman said:


> :wall: thanks! spelling..........ahhhh


ahhh, no, wasn't tryin to correct you, just reiterating what you said!!! hahaha, i'm not that picky!!

definitely worth getting. definitely!!


----------



## beetleman (Oct 5, 2007)

Widowman10 said:


> ahhh, no, wasn't tryin to correct you, just reiterating what you said!!! hahaha, i'm not that picky!!
> 
> definitely worth getting. definitely!!


----------



## problemchildx (Oct 6, 2007)

beetleman said:


>


I'd like to get one too!

Besides being aggressive hunters, how defensive can they be?


----------



## Widowman10 (Oct 6, 2007)

problemchildx said:


> Besides being aggressive hunters, how defensive can they be?


the hogna i had... VERY defensive!!:evil:  great threat display and everything! she was a real monster, evil. i'm sure if looks and threat displays could kill, i'd be a dead man;P


----------



## problemchildx (Oct 6, 2007)

sweet thanks for the tip widowman  

So far on my true spiders 'wish list':

Latrodectus sp.
Hogna carolinensis
Steatoda triangulosa
Misumena Vatia

:clap:


----------



## Tunedbeat (Oct 6, 2007)

How big can these wolf spider get?

I was on my way to releasing a male wolf spider i found in my bathroom, when i opened my door, i find this massive female.  This is the biggest wolf spider I've ever seen, its leg span is about 3", maybe more.


----------



## problemchildx (Oct 6, 2007)

They always look at least 5" in the pictures to me


----------



## problemchildx (Oct 8, 2007)

I have also heard they live up to 3 years in captivity.

Double Post FTL :wall:


----------

